# Virginia State Master



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anyone taken the Virginia state masters, I have been accepted to take the test, so I know I should be studying my ipc, but if u have any more information that can help me pass my masters exam, it would be greatly appreciated, and thanks.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It was the same test as my journeymans. Just tab your codebook and you'll be fine.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, and thanks gear junkie


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I passed it on the first try..

I read my code book about 5 times.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I took it in November. Pretty much the same as Journeyman's except there were several questions on roof drain sizing. I don't remember any on the journeymans.


----------



## Pipe layer (Mar 10, 2013)

As alread stated its pretty close to the journeymans just more math and figuring example is roof drains. But I did take it in 1990. Guess it hasn't changed much. Good luck


----------



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the feed back.


----------

